# Tri-tronics remote releases.



## adamlanier (May 2, 2012)

Will the Tri-tronic sport remote work with the electronic releases for wingers?


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

I asume you are asking about the collar transmitter? If so, it will not work with the remote release reciever.


----------



## adamlanier (May 2, 2012)

got the collar remote to work on the release electronics. Saved me $$$. Pretty easy to reprogram. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Royalist (Nov 7, 2011)

You were able to get a Sport remote to work on a remote release? How were you able to do that? I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Probably the steps on Page 17 of the TriTronics manual:

http://www.tritronics.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/manuals/g2manual-sportfieldpro.pdf

Here's the excerpt:




 
Adding a Receiver. To add an additional receiver to your G2 EXP or Sport G3
system, follow these steps.

NOTE: Two additional colored straps were included with your original purchase.
Please read all steps before starting.
• Install strap of the desired color on the new receiver and charge new receiver
for two hours.
• Set transmitter dog selection switch to the color of the strap.
• Set transmitter intensity dial to a number, not a letter.
• Turn the receiver on.
• Press and hold receiver on/off button, then press and hold a “continuous”
transmitter button. Hold both buttons down for about 5 seconds – until you

Click to expand...






hear two quick beeps (ignore the long beep that sounds right away). Release
Receiver will now be set to match your transmitter, and will be turned off.
• Check for a successful match by turning receiver back on and pressing
a “continuous” transmitter button. The receiver light will turn on. If you are
not planning to use the unit now, turn the receiver off after testing.
If the transmitter does not operate the new receiver, try the procedure again. If
you are still having trouble please call our Customer Service Department.​​​​​
Special note for Classic 70 G2 EXP or Trashbreaker G2 EXP. When adding
​​​​​

Click to expand...

​*​​​​​


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris, I think the op was talking about a Tritronics remote release for wingers not an additional ecollar receiver. Am I misreading? I didn't think the ecollar transmitter would trigger a release for a winger either.

Edit: I reread op and now I am confused. What is a Tritronics sport remote? Are you talking about a sport transmitter?


----------



## Royalist (Nov 7, 2011)

The release transmitters do look a lot like the old sport handhelds, maybe that is where the confusion comes from...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Chris, I think the op was talking about a Tritronics remote release for wingers not an additional ecollar receiver. Am I misreading? I didn't think the ecollar transmitter would trigger a release for a winger either.
> 
> Edit: I reread op and now I am confused. What is a Tritronics sport remote? Are you talking about a sport transmitter?


I don't know how he did it.

I was just speculating that he probably made a slight adaptation to the general guidelines to add a new receiver. 

I'll let Adam answer how he actually did it.

One refreshing thing, though, if he did accomplish it, is that sometimes, just because we assume you "can't" do something, doesn't mean it's fact. 

Chris


----------

